# Barcellona-PSG 1-1



## Blu71 (9 Aprile 2013)

Mercoledì 10 aprile alle 20:45. Gara di ritornano dei quarti di finale di CL. Si parte dal 2-2. 


In tv si potrà seguire su Sky e Mediaset Premium.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Aprile 2013)

questa volta tiferò PSG per Ibra, Thiagone, Verratti e Carletto


----------



## Arsozzenal (10 Aprile 2013)

messi gioca?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Aprile 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> messi gioca?



ancora in dubbio

*Ibrahimovic "Beckham è molto importante per noi"*


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Aprile 2013)

Schierare Beckam al posto di Veratti è da pazzi comunque


----------



## iceman. (10 Aprile 2013)

ennesima dimostrazione di quanto sia bollito ancelotti.
Se avesse seedorf e inzaghi li farebbe giocare come niente...

pirlo gattuso ambrosini seedorf, sempre questi schierava, anche qualora avessimo comprato gerrard lampard etc..sempre quelli avrebbe fatto giocare.


----------



## Albijol (10 Aprile 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> ennesima dimostrazione di quanto sia bollito ancelotti.
> Se avesse seedorf e inzaghi li farebbe giocare come niente...
> 
> pirlo gattuso ambrosini seedorf, sempre questi schierava, anche qualora avessimo comprato gerrard lampard etc..sempre quelli avrebbe fatto giocare.



Quando è arrivato Kaka, ci ha messo due minuti a panchinare un campione come Rui Costa. Semplicemente:

-la primavera di allora faceva schifo, infatti poi nessuno è diventato un campione
-dal 2004 al 2008 la campagna acquisti è stato un FAIL TOTALE.

Quindi Carlò ha messo sempre gli stessi per mancanza di alternative


----------



## Z A Z A' (10 Aprile 2013)

Forza PSG!


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Aprile 2013)

Giocano thiago motta e verratti... bravo a non mettere bekam

Comunque Thiago motta ancora gioca?


----------



## admin (10 Aprile 2013)

*Messi va in panchina*


----------



## Arsozzenal (10 Aprile 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Giocano thiago motta e verratti... bravo a non mettere bekam
> 
> Comunque Thiago motta ancora gioca?


ha squalificato matuidi(grossa perdita)..non credo abbiano molte alternative..
secondo me se ibra è in serata possono fare il colpaccio..lo spero per lui!!


----------



## smallball (10 Aprile 2013)

Messi giochera' nel caso la partita si metta male


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Aprile 2013)

Giusto Messi non poteva che fare la remuntada contro di noi. Infatti contro il PSG è rotto va in panchina....


----------



## Blu71 (10 Aprile 2013)

Questa sera tifo PSG.


----------



## Angstgegner (10 Aprile 2013)

Il PSG non mi piace per niente.
Ma contro il Barcellona è come se fossi il loro primo tifoso!
Daje Carletto e Thiagone!!


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Aprile 2013)

Spero nel colpaccio del PSG


----------



## Blu71 (10 Aprile 2013)

Qualcuno la vede?


----------



## chicagousait (10 Aprile 2013)

Io la sto guardando.


----------



## Blu71 (10 Aprile 2013)

chicagousait ha scritto:


> Io la sto guardando.



Ok, allora aggiornaci.


----------



## chicagousait (10 Aprile 2013)

Lo farei anche se solo lo ....... funzionasse 


S'è ripreso. Quasi gol del Barca...secondo me tra poco lo fanno


----------



## Snake (10 Aprile 2013)

PSG vicinissimo al gol in almeno 3 occasioni


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Aprile 2013)

Lucas puo fare la differenza in questa partita.


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Aprile 2013)

Stasera il Barca sembra Robinho quando tira in tribuna. Non riescono manco a centrare la porta.


----------



## chicagousait (10 Aprile 2013)

Per adesso il PSG se la gioca... è andato almeno 3 volte vicino al gol e l'assenza di Messi si sente li davanti


----------



## #Dodo90# (10 Aprile 2013)

chicagousait ha scritto:


> Per adesso il PSG se la gioca... è andato almeno 3 volte vicino al gol e l'assenza di Messi si sente li davanti


Fosse mancato contro di noi...


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Aprile 2013)

Fine 1 tempo 0-0


----------



## iceman. (10 Aprile 2013)

Con l'1 a 0 per il psg passa il psg vero?


----------



## #Dodo90# (10 Aprile 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Con l'1 a 0 per il psg passa il psg vero?


Si, il PSG passa con un vittoria o con un pareggio da 3-3 in poi (abbastanza improbabile oramai).


----------



## admin (10 Aprile 2013)

Senza Messi sono una squadra normale


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Aprile 2013)

1-0 Pastore.


----------



## admin (10 Aprile 2013)

ahahaahahahahha


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Aprile 2013)

se avevamo un po' di fortuna al Camp Nou eravamo già in Semifinale


----------



## iceman. (10 Aprile 2013)

senza messi fanno quasi ridere e poi parlano di squadra piu' forte di tutti i tempi


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Aprile 2013)

Lucas è un mostro...raramente ho visto un giocatore creare tutti questi problemi al Barca


----------



## Snake (10 Aprile 2013)

sono nel pallone


----------



## prd7 (10 Aprile 2013)

Ibra fa assist paurosi, che fenomeno.


----------



## Blu71 (10 Aprile 2013)

Forza PSG ...


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Aprile 2013)

Il psg in seminale no va beh


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Aprile 2013)

eccolo Lionel


----------



## Clint Eastwood (10 Aprile 2013)

Vi voglio bene ragazzi, capisco, ma personalmente per questioni di albo d'oro preferisco che passi il Barça cosi ci sarà una squadra in piu' che può evitare al Real di vincere la coppa ed allontanarsi da noi andando a 10 vittorie.
ASSOLUTAMENTE no


----------



## prd7 (10 Aprile 2013)

ragà... voi sottovalutate il psg. Sono una bella squadra


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Aprile 2013)

Entra Messi.


----------



## chicagousait (10 Aprile 2013)

Ed ecco Messi...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Aprile 2013)

prd7 ha scritto:


> ragà... voi sottovalutate il psg. Sono una bella squadra



senza dubbio, però per me passavamo contro di loro


----------



## Clint Eastwood (10 Aprile 2013)

Azzz..l'ho chiamato


----------



## prd7 (10 Aprile 2013)

hanno giocatori tecnici, ci surclassano a noi... dove vuoi andare con nocerino, flamini muntari e company


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (10 Aprile 2013)

Forza psg


----------



## chicagousait (10 Aprile 2013)

I francesi se la stanno facendo sotto ora cn Messi in campo


----------



## iceman. (10 Aprile 2013)

beh il farsa si avvicinerebbe a 5 e contando che messi iniesta rimarranno in spagna fino alla fine della loro carriera meglio la vinca il real con la speranza che mou a fine anno lasci


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Aprile 2013)

Non scherziamo il psg ci avrebbe surclassato


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Aprile 2013)

prd7 ha scritto:


> hanno giocatori tecnici, ci surclassano a noi... dove vuoi andare con nocerino, flamini muntari e company



si ma ancora non mi sembrano pronti per la Champions


----------



## Blu71 (10 Aprile 2013)

Forza Carletto....


----------



## #Dodo90# (10 Aprile 2013)

Quest'anno il Barcelona è molto calato. Sarà l'assenza di Guardiola, ma non hanno più l'intensità di gioco dello scorso anno, non pressano più alto e senza Messi perdono tantissimo. Il valore della squadra non si discute (basta guardare i risultati della Spagna), ma quest'anno non ci sono.


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Aprile 2013)

Che chiappe


----------



## prd7 (10 Aprile 2013)

gol pedro


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Aprile 2013)

Pedro cmq è micidiale nelle partite che contano


----------



## admin (10 Aprile 2013)

Gol di Pedro. Anzi, Messi....


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Aprile 2013)

il Barca non merita la qualificazione


----------



## prd7 (10 Aprile 2013)

sempre messi... senza di lui sarebbero nulla di che.


----------



## Snake (10 Aprile 2013)

sto gol 70% è di Messi


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (10 Aprile 2013)

Voglio il gol qualificazione di Ibra al 94esimo


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Aprile 2013)

pedritoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo 1-1


----------



## admin (10 Aprile 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Quest'anno il Barcelona è molto calato. Sarà l'assenza di Guardiola, ma non hanno più l'intensità di gioco dello scorso anno, non pressano più alto e senza Messi perdono tantissimo. Il valore della squadra non si discute (basta guardare i risultati della Spagna), ma quest'anno non ci sono.



Altro che Guardiola, Vilanova, Roura. Se metti in panchina una sagoma di cartone è uguale. Il Barça è Messi.


----------



## Blu71 (10 Aprile 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Voglio il gol qualificazione di Ibra al 94esimo



....magari....


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Aprile 2013)

Messi mi sembra pure più carismatico rispetto agli anni scorsi...appena è entrato hanno cambiato marcia tutti


----------



## #Dodo90# (10 Aprile 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Altro che Guardiola, Vilanova, Roura. Se metti in panchina una sagoma di cartone è uguale. Il Barça è Messi.


Messi alza il livello, ma la Spagna ha dato lezioni di calcio a tutti negli ultimi anni. Quest'anno, con o senza Messi, il loro modo di giocare è completamente diverso. Basta guardare le nostre partite a Barcelona: negli anni scorsi non riuscivamo a fare 2 passaggi di fila che ne avevvamo 2 o 3 addosso, quest'anno siamo riusciti per qualche minuto a schiacciarli nella loro metà campo. Oppure le partite con il Real, quando mai il Real ha fatto quelle partite contro il Barcellona negli ultimi 5-6 anni?

Magari sarà un problema fisico, però quest'anno sono molto più umani


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Aprile 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Messi alza il livello, ma la Spagna ha dato lezioni di calcio a tutti negli ultimi anni. Quest'anno, con o senza Messi, il loro modo di giocare è completamente diverso. Basta guardare le nostre partite a Barcelona: negli anni scorsi non riuscivamo a fare 2 passaggi di fila che ne avevvamo 2 o 3 addosso, quest'anno siamo riusciti per qualche minuto a schiacciarli nella loro metà campo. Oppure le partite con il Real, quando mai il Real ha fatto quelle partite contro il Barcellona negli ultimi 5-6 anni?
> 
> *Magari sarà un problema fisico, però quest'anno sono molto più umani*


Vero, a parte il ritorno con noi dove hanno tirato fuori tutta la loro classe, tra andata con noi e doppia sfida col PSG hanno dimostrato soltanto di essere in calo. Arrivano in semifinale senza aver battuto il PSG, da notare.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (10 Aprile 2013)

Ancora 4 minuti di recupero per il psg...
Sogno un lancio di 40 metri di Beckam per Ibra che sfonda la porta


----------



## Dexter (10 Aprile 2013)

dall'80esimo ad adesso non si è giocato mai. vabè...


----------



## chicagousait (10 Aprile 2013)

Eliminati senza aver perso


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Aprile 2013)

A casaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa pariginiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii di sta ceppaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa vai barcaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Dexter (10 Aprile 2013)

bah. per me perderanno con qualunque delle 3 che capita.


----------



## Frikez (10 Aprile 2013)

È colpa di quell'incapace di Ancelotti


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (10 Aprile 2013)

E' finita, peccato, ci credevo sul serio nella qualificazione del psg


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Aprile 2013)

Spero che becchino il Bayern, si piglierebbe una randellata storica sto Farça.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Aprile 2013)

ci pensa il Borussia a sbatterli fuori


----------



## iceman. (10 Aprile 2013)

real barsa e borussia bayern, spettacolo assicurato


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Aprile 2013)

anzi per me vanno in Finale e perdono contro il Real


----------



## Z A Z A' (10 Aprile 2013)

Peccato,ci avevo sperato.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (10 Aprile 2013)

Il Barça è indubbiamente avviato verso la fine del suo ciclo. C'è poco da fare.
E' comunque una fotografia sbiadita di quello 2009-11.


----------



## #Dodo90# (10 Aprile 2013)

Comunque che semifinali che verranno fuori!


----------



## Blu71 (10 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Spero che becchino il Bayern, si piglierebbe una randellata storica sto Farça.



...prenderanno il Borussia....vedrai....


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...prenderanno il Borussia....vedrai....



anche per me


----------



## Blu71 (10 Aprile 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> anche per me



Faranno scornare Bayern e Real in semifinale....


----------



## Morghot (10 Aprile 2013)

E ma comunque messi è forte solo perchè gioca nel barcellona e c'ha xavi e iniesta di fianco, sìsì.

In ogni caso onore al psg, ce la potevano davvero fare e non l'avrei mai detto.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Faranno scornare Bayern e Real in semifinale....


Ancora?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ancora?



si perchè quest'anno per la prima volta credo al complotto...secondo me vogliono fare una Finale Real-Barca
se c'è una squadra che può battere il Bayern è il Real, quindi faranno
Real-Bayern
Barca-Borussia


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ancora?



No infatti non credo capiterà di nuovo, per me le semifinali saranno: Bayern - Barca e Real - Borussia


----------



## Clint Eastwood (10 Aprile 2013)

Morghot ha scritto:


> E ma comunque messi è forte solo perchè gioca nel barcellona e c'ha xavi e iniesta di fianco, sìsì.
> 
> In ogni caso onore al psg, ce la potevano davvero fare e non l'avrei mai detto.



Messi è fortissimo, ma in Italia avrebbe fatto non piu' di 1/3 dei gol che fa in Spagna. Del resto la prova l'abbiamo avuta.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Aprile 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> si perchè quest'anno per la prima volta credo al complotto...secondo me vogliono fare una Finale Real-Barca
> se c'è una squadra che può battere il Bayern è il Real, quindi faranno
> Real-Bayern
> Barca-Borussia


È logico però bisognerà vedere. Magari faranno così e poi in finale ci vanno le tedesche, godrei


----------



## Blu71 (10 Aprile 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> No infatti non credo capiterà di nuovo, per me le semifinali saranno: Bayern - Barca e Real - Borussia



Darren .....vogliono .....il Barca in finale e se becca il Bayern non credo ci arrivi....


----------



## Snake (10 Aprile 2013)

Clint Eastwood ha scritto:


> Messi è fortissimo, ma in Italia avrebbe fatto non piu' di 1/3 dei gol che fa in Spagna. Del resto la prova l'abbiamo avuta.



A quindi farebbe 16 gol?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> È logico però bisognerà vedere. Magari faranno così e poi in finale ci vanno le tedesche, godrei



come l'anno scorso...sarebbe lo stesso un grandissimo spettacolo


----------



## Blu71 (10 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> È logico però bisognerà vedere. Magari faranno così e poi in finale ci vanno le tedesche, godrei



Finale Borussia-Bayern .....da urlo....


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Aprile 2013)

Messi è forte perchè c'è xavi e iniesta ma anche no, nell'ultimo periodo Messi e forte pure con l'argentina,nel Psg mi dispiace solo per Ibra per il restante godo 

secondo me comunque

Bayern-Barca
Real-Borussia


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Darren .....vogliono .....il Barca in finale e se becca il Bayern non credo ci arrivi....



bravo Blu la penso come a te


----------



## Clint Eastwood (10 Aprile 2013)

E ora per la vittoria finale dico forza Bayernnnn!!!!!!!!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Aprile 2013)

Comunque vada, lo spettacolo sarà dei migliori, in semifinale ci sono andate le quattro squadre più forti d'Europa.


----------



## Blu71 (10 Aprile 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> bravo Blu la penso come a te



....devono giustificare il prossimo Pallone d'oro a Messi......

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Clint Eastwood ha scritto:


> E ora per la vittoria finale dico forza Bayernnnn!!!!!!!!





......vota il sondaggio....http://www.milanworld.net/quale-squadra-vincera-la-champions-vt5846.html


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Aprile 2013)

tutto come previsto...quest'anno ci sono stati dei Campionati brutti e per adesso una bella Champions


----------



## Clint Eastwood (10 Aprile 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> A quindi farebbe 16 gol?



Piu' probabile 16 di 48, che in Italia sono utopia senza dubbio.


----------



## Morghot (10 Aprile 2013)

Clint Eastwood ha scritto:


> Piu' probabile 16 di 48, che in Italia sono utopia senza dubbio.


Secondo me già contro un pescara, per esempio, ne fa 10 fra andata e ritorno, poi boh.


----------



## Snake (10 Aprile 2013)

Clint Eastwood ha scritto:


> Piu' probabile 16 di 48, che in Italia sono utopia senza dubbio.



Insomma, farebbe gli stessi gol di Giovinco ed El Sharaway


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Aprile 2013)

dai per me 35-40 li fa senza problemi


----------



## Blu71 (10 Aprile 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> dai per me 35-40 li fa senza problemi



Una cosa, per me, è certa, non ne farebbe quanti ne fa in Spagna.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (10 Aprile 2013)

Morghot ha scritto:


> Secondo me già contro un pescara, per esempio, ne fa 10 fra andata e ritorno, poi boh.



Non cambia la sostanza. E' forte e segnerebbe anche qui, ma molto molto molto di meno.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Una cosa, per me, è certa, non ne farebbe quanti ne fa in Spagna.



si su quello penso che siamo tutti d'accordo...50 in Italia sono impossibili
massimo 35-40


----------



## Clint Eastwood (10 Aprile 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> Insomma, farebbe gli stessi gol di Giovinco ed El Sharaway



Ma certo che no, era per dire. ma 40/50 gol in Italia se li sogna, matematico. E tieni conto che segnerebbe molto nel campionato attuale che fa veramente ridere...perchè già 3/4 anni fa bisognava veramente vedere se arrivava a 20.


----------



## Blu71 (10 Aprile 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> si su quello penso che siamo tutti d'accordo...50 in Italia sono impossibili
> massimo 35-40



....infortuni permettendo, conoscendo i difensori del nostro campionato..


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ....infortuni permettendo, conoscendo i difensori del nostro campionato..



i Portanova


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Aprile 2013)

Clint Eastwood ha scritto:


> Ma certo che no, era per dire. ma 40/50 gol in Italia se li sogna, matematico. E tieni conto che segnerebbe molto nel campionato attuale che fa veramente ridere...perchè già 3/4 anni fa bisognava veramente vedere se arrivava a 20.


Di Natale ci arriva in scioltezza a 20 e anche oltre fino a qualche anno fa. Messi se non arriva a 50, arriva almeno a 40 in Italia.


----------



## Snake (10 Aprile 2013)

Clint Eastwood ha scritto:


> Ma certo che no, era per dire. ma 40/50 gol in Italia se li sogna, matematico. E tieni conto che segnerebbe molto nel campionato attuale che fa veramente ridere...perchè già 3/4 anni fa bisognava veramente vedere se arrivava a 20.



3-4 anni fa ANTONIO DI NATALE segnava 30 gol, ANTONIO DI NATALE


----------



## Clint Eastwood (10 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Di Natale ci arriva in scioltezza a 20 e anche oltre fino a qualche anno fa. Messi se non arriva a 50, arriva almeno a 40 in Italia.



50 gol qualche anno fa nel campionato italiano?
figliuolo ho il dubbio che tu neanche conosca la serie A di qualche anno fà.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (10 Aprile 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> 3-4 anni fa ANTONIO DI NATALE segnava 30 gol, ANTONIO DI NATALE



Fallo venire in Italia e poi vediamo quanti ne fà. 
In 6 partite ufficiali contro di noi, senza rigori credo ne abbia fatto 1 solo di gol.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Aprile 2013)

Clint Eastwood ha scritto:


> 50 gol qualche anno fa nel campionato italiano?
> figliuolo ho il dubbio che tu neanche conosca la serie A di qualche anno fà.


Ho detto 40 e poi con qualche anno fa che intendi? La serie A delle sette sorelle?


----------



## Morghot (10 Aprile 2013)

Clint Eastwood ha scritto:


> Fallo venire in Italia e poi vediamo quanti ne fà.
> In 6 partite ufficiali contro di noi, senza rigori credo ne abbia fatto 1 solo di gol.


Ma che centra, si parla di partite di champions e noi siamo il milan mica cani e porci.

E comunque direi che con il dato di Snake, antonio di natale 30 gol, ci sia poco da discutere onestamente.


----------



## Snake (10 Aprile 2013)

Clint Eastwood ha scritto:


> Fallo venire in Italia e poi vediamo quanti ne fà.
> In 6 partite ufficiali contro di noi, senza rigori credo ne abbia fatto 1 solo di gol.


Ne farebbe meno di Totò Di Natale, giocatore che come Messi a 26 anni ha segnato quasi 60 gol in champions, anzi no...


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (11 Aprile 2013)

meritava il psg di passare,comunque onore a loro e a carletto che ha preparato ottimamente la partita,anzi le partite.
Verratti e lucas comunque sono mostruosi,non capisco perché in italia nessuno ha avuto il coraggio di prenderlo..che tristezza...il secondo invece sta dimostrando molto più del connazionale che si piastra i capelli.


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Aprile 2013)

Clint Eastwood ha scritto:


> Fallo venire in Italia e poi vediamo quanti ne fà.
> In 6 partite ufficiali contro di noi, senza rigori credo ne abbia fatto 1 solo di gol.



Ti dimentichi le 2 pere di un mese fa.Dai non scherziamo,se ne fa 30 Totò,non vedo perchè Messi non debba farne minimo 50.


----------



## Kurt91 (11 Aprile 2013)

Ancora stiamo a parlare del fatto che in Italia gente come Messi e Ronaldo farebbero meno gol? Ma ragazzi ma avete visto il livello delle squadre estere e quello delle squadre italiane? Ancora a credere che il campionato italiano sia il più difficile? Per favore...


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Aprile 2013)

Tanto di capello al PSG ragazzi, sono andati al Camp Nou è hanno giocato a testa alta... avrebbero sicuramente meritato la semifinale...hanno sbagliato troppi gol

Il Barcellona ovviamente ha rotto le palle per 3 settimane con sta remuntatda e hanno fatto la partita della vita contro di noi. Pietà. 
Ma solo a noi recuperano?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Aprile 2013)

Speravo davvero in un gol di testa di Thiago su calcio d'angolo al 90°, ce l'ho ancora in mente.

Thiago


----------



## Clint Eastwood (11 Aprile 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> Ne farebbe meno di Totò Di Natale, giocatore che come Messi a 26 anni ha segnato quasi 60 gol in champions, anzi no...



Ti ripeto che in Italia Messi (anche nell'attuale serie A) di gol ne fà molti, ma molti di meno che nel campionato spagnolo.
50 gol, 40, ma anche 35 gol sono UTOPIA. men che meno quando la serie A era competitiva.
Il fatto che sia il piu' forte al mondo e uno dei primissimi nella storia del calcio non vuol dire a riguardo nulla.
E' che il modo di difendere delle squadre spagnole non è quello delle squadre italiane.


----------



## Dexter (11 Aprile 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> meritava il psg di passare,comunque onore a loro e a carletto che ha preparato ottimamente la partita,anzi le partite.
> Verratti e lucas comunque sono mostruosi,non capisco perché in italia nessuno ha avuto il coraggio di prenderlo..che tristezza...il secondo invece sta dimostrando molto più del connazionale che si piastra i capelli.



quoto tutto. lucas non credo rimarrà per molto al psg,è da grandissima squadra...a me ha impressionato la rapidità oltre che il dribbling,è velocissimo. verratti sarà titolarissimo in nazionale a breve,e finirà sicuramente anche lui in premier o liga in una squadra di primo livello.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (11 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ti dimentichi le 2 pere di un mese fa.Dai non scherziamo,se ne fa 30 Totò,non vedo perchè Messi non debba farne minimo 50.



Perchè Messi gioca ed ha sempre giocato nel Barça. Quando incontri il Barça non hai il problrma di dover fermare solo Messi, che giocoforza gode sempre di molta libertà.
Toglilo dal Barcellona, fallo venire in Italia (dove il concetto di difesa è ben differente dalla Spagna) e vedrai che chiunque lo marca pressochè a uomo o gli predispone una bella gabbia fissa, e vedi se fa 50/40 gol o giu' di li.
Lascia perdere l'exploit di Toto' che oltre ad essere forte era in stato di grazia, Messi magari fa gli stessi, ma è facile che ne faccia anche di meno. 
40/50 puo' farli solo in Spagna, lui come chiunque altro.


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Aprile 2013)

Ma per cortesia,ora ne fa meno di Di Natale,ma dai....


----------



## Snake (11 Aprile 2013)

caso strano 50 in Spagna li ha fatti solo lui


----------



## Arsozzenal (11 Aprile 2013)

barcellona che supera sia i quarti che gli ottavi per il rotto della cuffia.. possono sicuramente essere battuti da tutte le squadre che sono rimaste in gioco(messi permettendo)...
psg che avrebbe meritato di passare...
ps.lucas per fortuna che non l'ha preso l'inter perchè è mostruoso


----------



## DannySa (11 Aprile 2013)

Come ha giocato Verratti?


----------



## ed.vedder77 (11 Aprile 2013)

..carletto ha la mentalità per allenare una grande squadra...noi l anno scorso con gli stessi ibra e thiago non abbiamo giocato cosi,....bollito carletto...mah....per il campionato mi accontento ma quando c è la champions mi rendo proprio conto della mediocrità del nostro allenatore.Cmq messi decisivo...ora è piu del 50 % di questa squadra che cmq è in fase calante...speriamo si stia chiudendo anche il loro ciclo..hanno rotto con sto tiki taka.Ora per me forza borussia dortmund!Messi ne farebbe meno di gol ma se è decisivo vucinic per la juve figurati messi....no lui è un altro pianeta,giocatore eccezionale,da anni a livelli altissimi..fenomeno


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (11 Aprile 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> quoto tutto. lucas non credo rimarrà per molto al psg,è da grandissima squadra...a me ha impressionato la rapidità oltre che il dribbling,è velocissimo. verratti sarà titolarissimo in nazionale a breve,e finirà sicuramente anche lui in premier o liga in una squadra di primo livello.



Bhè al primo anno il psg sta vincendo il campionato e ha quasi eliminato quelli sulla carta più forti rischiando di arrivare tra le prime 4 in europa,se il progetto continua con questi ritmi credo proprio che potrebbero rimanere entrambi li


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Aprile 2013)

si anche io credo che Lucas e Verratti almeno l'anno prossimo rimangono al PSG


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (11 Aprile 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> si anche io credo che Lucas e Verratti almeno l'anno prossimo rimangono al PSG



credo sia riduttivo,il psg alla fin fine secondo me deve acquistare 4-5 giocatori per essere una macchina quasi perfetta a livello e diventare tra le top 5 d'europa,e sappiamo bene che possono acquistarli anche in una sola stagione questi 5 tasselli.

Non vedo perchè quei 2 debbano andare via


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Aprile 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> credo sia riduttivo,il psg alla fin fine secondo me deve acquistare 4-5 giocatori per essere una macchina quasi perfetta a livello e diventare tra le top 5 d'europa,e sappiamo bene che possono acquistarli anche in una sola stagione questi 5 tasselli.
> 
> Non vedo perchè quei 2 debbano andare via



si infatti ho detto almeno l'anno prossimo...poi dipenderà dal Mercato e da cosa vogliono fare i Parigini...c'è da fare i conti anche con il FPF


----------



## The Ripper (11 Aprile 2013)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> ..carletto ha la mentalità per allenare una grande squadra...noi l anno scorso con gli stessi ibra e thiago non abbiamo giocato cosi,....bollito carletto...mah....per il campionato mi accontento ma quando c è la champions mi rendo proprio conto della mediocrità del nostro allenatore.Cmq messi decisivo...ora è piu del 50 % di questa squadra che cmq è in fase calante...speriamo si stia chiudendo anche il loro ciclo..hanno rotto con sto tiki taka.Ora per me forza borussia dortmund!Messi ne farebbe meno di gol ma se è decisivo vucinic per la juve figurati messi....no lui è un altro pianeta,giocatore eccezionale,da anni a livelli altissimi..fenomeno


Ancelotti sa fare il suo mestiere, però non puoi paragonare il Milan al PSG. Avevamo Thiago e Ibra, ma Thiago col Barça nemmeno c'era, e loro hanno Lucas, Pastore, Verratti e compagnia bella, noi eravamo costretti a giocare con Flamini, Nocerino (che ha pure segnato), Mexes (che ha permesso al Barça di passare in vantaggio), e Antonini. Vedi un po' tu.
Allegri sarà pure un mediocre, vero, ma se lui è mediocre Conte cos'è? Conte non solo non ha stile, ma è uscito dalla Champions contro una bella squadra senza fare nemmeno un tiro in porta. Allegri lo scorso anno e questo è uscito contro il BARCELLONA restando in gioco praticamente fine all'ultimo minuto. Incredibilmente sia lo scorso anno che questo contro il Barcellona siamo usciti sbagliando gol probabilmente decisivi (lo scorso anno con Robinho e Ibra, quest'anno con Niang).


----------



## prebozzio (11 Aprile 2013)

E' bastato vedere come la Juventus è stata stuprata dal Bayern tra andata e ritorno per capire la differenza tra il top europeo e il top italiano. Anche secondo me Messi farebbe trenta gol in Italia, ma nel girone d'andata.


----------



## Blu71 (11 Aprile 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> E' bastato vedere come la Juventus è stata stuprata dal Bayern tra andata e ritorno per capire la differenza tra il top europeo e il top italiano. *Anche secondo me Messi farebbe trenta gol in Italia, ma nel girone d'andata*.



....non lo sapremo mai....


----------



## Clint Eastwood (11 Aprile 2013)

Ma si 50 all'andata e 50 al ritorno. Aggiudicato


----------



## ed.vedder77 (12 Aprile 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Ancelotti sa fare il suo mestiere, però non puoi paragonare il Milan al PSG. Avevamo Thiago e Ibra, ma Thiago col Barça nemmeno c'era, e loro hanno Lucas, Pastore, Verratti e compagnia bella, noi eravamo costretti a giocare con Flamini, Nocerino (che ha pure segnato), Mexes (che ha permesso al Barça di passare in vantaggio), e Antonini. Vedi un po' tu.
> Allegri sarà pure un mediocre, vero, ma se lui è mediocre Conte cos'è? Conte non solo non ha stile, ma è uscito dalla Champions contro una bella squadra senza fare nemmeno un tiro in porta. Allegri lo scorso anno e questo è uscito contro il BARCELLONA restando in gioco praticamente fine all'ultimo minuto. Incredibilmente sia lo scorso anno che questo contro il Barcellona siamo usciti sbagliando gol probabilmente decisivi (lo scorso anno con Robinho e Ibra, quest'anno con Niang).



non pretendo miracoli da allegri,passare con il barca l anno scorso era dura,quest anno è stato incredibile vincere all andata e sarà cmq una partita che rimarrà nella storia anche se fine a se stessa......io dico proprio come la squadra va in campo,la mentalità...sarà che abbiamo un gioco fatto di ripartenze mai fluido ma indipendentemente dall avversario e dai nostri in campo mi sembra sempre che cmq ci comportiamo da provinciale.So che la qualità è quella che è però l anno scorso non eravamo inferiori a questo psg,secondo me ..nonostante le assenze.Nocerino era ben altro e nesta darebbe ancora le pippe a molti difensori in attività...di antonini ricordo pure una gran partita.Cmq quello che volevo dire in sostanza èer ora allegri va bene,ma quando e se torneremo realmente ad ambire alla champions credo non sia l allenatore adatto.(sempre se non hai in squadra il nuovo drogba che abbinato a una mega dose di buona sorte va vincersi una champions da solo)


----------

